# My Playpen



## Chazz (May 25, 2010)

Well I think I have the photo upload thing figured out so here are some pics of my Mill & Lathe and my play area. Enjoy!












Of Course, I had to move my equipment. 






And power distribution. 






Here we have a few more bits and pieces.
















Now some of the other toys. ;D













Well, that is a little tour of my backyard. I hope you like it. I could only wish I could say it was all mine, but alas one can only dream and keep buying lottery tickets. 

Chazz


----------



## dparker (May 25, 2010)

Chazz: And I was concerned about you not having to much in the way of materials access! Duhh--you seem to have access to more than most of us can dream about if you are allowed to play with all those "toys" WOW! I'll bet the offcuts from that shop would be a home shop machinist's dream.
Good for you and good luck on your models.
I am truly impressed, as much of the shop must be to maintain big rigs there because uses of the machinery in the area cannot just go down the block to the dealer to get parts.
Glad you got the pictures figured out but you have given me and possibly a serious case of tool envy.
don


----------



## Chazz (May 25, 2010)

Don your right, as far as steel goes, I lucked out by living here. Their 'waste' is my treasure. These guys have two pallets of 'scrap\waste I can pick from. ;D Thm: I have access to Mild Steel, key stock, 304, 316 & 440 Stainlees, 4140 & 4340 Alloy, Alumabronze and 1215 Hot Rolled.

As for Aluminum, Brass, and Copper, I use 'Metal Super Market' which is a chain through US and Canada. I deal directly with the Edmonton Alberta branch as they are the geographically closest to me and thus least expensive for shipping. I like the service (which may vary from branch to branch). One of my rules to shopping given my location is 'anything I can do to make it cheaper' for example Metal Supermarket has a 10% off on all orders over $100.00 so all my orders are at least $100.01 ;D I usually order 18 ~ 24 inch lengths (to fit the shelving) even though I may only require an inch or two at the time of order. The other thing I like about these guys is they custom cut my stock at no extra charge. 

Cheers,
Chazz


----------

